# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Bikelight.eu

## Gorgo

Hallo Leute,

Frage: kennt jemand diese Firma? Bin auf der Suche nach einer Stirnlampe für Nachtfahrtl´n und hab keine Kreditkarte für "Übersee" :Frown: 
Nur nach schlechter Erfahrung mit Onlineshops bin ich vorsichtig geworden.

Kennt auch jemand die Lampe? Gleich die erste ganz oben...
www.bikelight.eu/mj-808/

Die Lupine ist mir ganz ehrlich zu teuer, daher such ich nach Nachbauten, die auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.

Für Rat und Tat wiedermal dankbar...
Grüsse Gorgo :Smile:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

kennen tu ich die firma zwar nicht, aber da im Impressum alle wichtigen Daten inkl. Firmenbuchnummer vorhanden sind (welche auch tatsächlich existieren)

Firmensitz hat die Fa. in St. Marein im Mürztal und existiert seit 1999...
Außerdem bietet er Paypal an, was auch nicht so verkehrt ist...

also ich würds mal probieren...

----------


## terrorkitty

Die Lampe selber wird mit kleinen Änderungen von mehreren Firmen vertrieben.
Preis Leistung ist ok, und hier ein Link zum Leuchtmittel selber www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xml.asp

----------


## Gorgo

Also danke für die Infos!
Anscheinend will die Firma kein Geld verdienen, seit
einer Woche warte ich auf Antwort, schreibe jeden Tag das gleiche Mail, aber vergebens...
Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich so ein Teil noch bestellen kann, aber ohne Kreditkarte und ohne Paypalkonto?
Ich finde nicht viel dazu im Netz :Frown:  - alles nur aus Übersee und da braucht man überall dieses Plastikzeug :Frown: :

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hast schon mal angerufen?
wenn nicht würd ich mal eine böse mail oder so schreiben...

würd ich halt machen, da ich auch aus Ö komme und mich das Telefonat nicht Unmengen kostet...
Aus D oder so wird das dann natürlich ein bisschen unangenehm...

----------


## terrorkitty

zb: www.sportlicht.at/shop/

----------


## Gorgo

DANKE TERRORKITTY!!!!! :Smile: 
Jetzt werd i bald in der Nacht den Wald unsicher machen :Smile:

----------


## Gorgo

Nur so ne Info: die Sportlicht-Leute sind da Hit, absolut kundenfreundlich und flexibel, hab das ganze Lampenset bestellt und weil ich das Stirnband gar nicht gebrauchen kann, wird es einfach durch die Helmhalterung ausgetauscht, ganz ohne Probleme und Aufpreise. Absoluter +Punkt und danke nochmals für den Tipp :Smile: 
Grüsse
Gorgo

----------

